# Brazilian jiu jitsu?



## Wreckless (Jul 29, 2011)

There's a place near me that offers a class, I want to take it, and I've been working out but I'm not strong by any standards. Has anyone here ever learned it?
I hear it's not too bad, and that even the weakest of people can master it.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

You mean capoeira?


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I am interested in this too. The BJJ


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Go for it.


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> You mean capoeira?


Caralho.

Do it man, I want to do it but there isn't any place near me in England.


----------



## UKPhobe (Oct 22, 2008)

Dissonance said:


> You mean capoeira?


 
Why would he mean Capoeira?

Anyway BJJ is a ground grappling/submission art that relies heavily on good technique. I never bothered with it myself but if that's what you're looking for then go for it. Obviously it depends on your reasons for doing a martial art.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I _wish_ I could someday have the social courage to begin training in a martial art like this.


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

Go for it, it's fun.


----------



## Rasputin_1 (Oct 27, 2008)

I took it for a year before I moved.... fun, great workout, but expensive. Let me know if you have any questions about it.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Go for it ! My little brother does Brazilian jiu jitsu, and he loves it. It kind of reminds me of wresting in a way.


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

I love BJJ,never done it before,but still love the sport,I'm more in to Shaolin Kempo and Muay thai.


----------



## scribe (Mar 8, 2011)

I do BJJ and I'd say go for it. If you've never done any kind of wrestling/grappling art before, it does feel weird rolling around with a bunch of guys at first. And everyone is pretty much terrible at it when they start. But, after a few weeks the techniques sort of click and you'll start to land submissions. I actually quit boxing and took up jits because I was tired of being punched in the face:yes.

Just a warning, I'd recommend using knee pads as you can really tear the skin off your knees when you're rolling. And, you're going to be amazed just how exhausting it is when you do a 4-5 minute sparring(rolling) session at the end of class. It's a killer cardio workout.

But yeah, I've seen 150 pound guys easily submit 200 pound bruisers. It's all technique.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

I used to do it before I had to go to college. Its really fun, challenging, and yes, it helps you build self-esteem. It can help you get in shape and gives you something to focus your energy on. Go for it man. Have fun


----------



## UKPhobe (Oct 22, 2008)

the cheat said:


> I _wish_ I could someday have the social courage to begin training in a martial art like this.


Meh you can get it, it's not as difficult as you think.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

We have "Zombie Proof" Brazilian jiu jitsu down the street. I don't have the money to do it, but I'm definitely going to try when I do. Go for it.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

UKPhobe said:


> Meh you can get it, it's not as difficult as you think.


Learning a martial art would be the easy part...stepping into a class and interacting with other people would be the hard part haha.

If I could get the courage to go, it'd be fun. :yes


----------



## UKPhobe (Oct 22, 2008)

the cheat said:


> Learning a martial art would be the easy part...stepping into a class and interacting with other people would be the hard part haha.





the cheat said:


> If I could get the courage to go, it'd be fun.




Sorry, I nearly forgot about this thread. 

It won't be as difficult as you probably think. Obviously some types of arts are likely to be more intimidating then others since the training and general atmosphere will be more hardcore. What you could do is start off with something nice and gentle (both training and SA wise) and then move on to something else later.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I signed up for this too a little while ago. I am starting to think I am not gonna go now


----------



## Wreckless (Jul 29, 2011)

Well I went in today and talked to the instructor, to get a feel for the class and see what it was like.
It looked pretty cool, I'm definitely gonna go for it when I get in better shape (2 - 3 months)


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Awesome man. Honestly, you can gain cardio and endurance, but the best way to get in shape for BJJ is to actually do it.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

sporteous said:


> Caralho.
> 
> Do it man, I want to do it but there isn't any place near me in England.


rsrsrsrs...swearing in Portuguese.


----------



## mountain5 (May 22, 2008)

I started training in March. I had to take two weeks off due to a very bruised/inflamed knee, so I'd recommend looking into kneepads just in case. I've realized I'm not going to be taking over the UFC anytime soon.

It's definitely very fun and intense, I struggle a bit with the SA aspects of interacting and getting to know people in the gym, but most people recognize me now and are helpful/respectful to me when we're drilling and training. Go to class as often as you can without hurting yourself.

Oh, and it probably took me 2-3 years between thinking "hmm, I should try Brazilian Jiu Jitsu" to actually walking into a gym. I could've been a decent blue belt by now. So don't be like me...


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

5'1'' 115lb female BJJ fighter right here! Although size/strength does give you advantage, it definitely isn't mandatory to be successful in the sport. (Although I admit it is really hard to close your guard rolling with guys 100+lbs heavier than you.) The great thing about BJJ is that grappling styles are very diverse and you can develop your own to play up your strengths. Being weak but flexible, I don't do so well playing mount/side-control, but my guard is lethal! As long as you don't mind getting up close and personal with your opponent (including sweat exchange), I highly recommend it. It's fun, empowering, a great workout, and the community is wonderful.

Edit: It seems like a lot of SASers practice BJJ. How cool is that?


----------



## Heyoki (May 2, 2012)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> 5'1'' 115lb female BJJ fighter right here! Although size/strength does give you advantage, it definitely isn't mandatory to be successful in the sport. (Although I admit it is really hard to close your guard rolling with guys 100+lbs heavier than you.) The great thing about BJJ is that grappling styles are very diverse and you can develop your own to play up your strengths. Being weak but flexible, I don't do so well playing mount/side-control, but my guard is lethal! As long as you don't mind getting up close and personal with your opponent (including sweat exchange), I highly recommend it. It's fun, empowering, a great workout, and the community is wonderful.
> 
> Edit: It seems like a lot of SASers practice BJJ. How cool is that?


I'm new here and it's cool to see a BJJ thread. Only been going a few months but find it can help with social anxiety. Turning up to class I feel anxious but when you start rolling there is no time for anxiety...usually too busy focusing on not being strangled lol. Also the amount of awkward positions you end up in makes getting nervous in a line or waiting room seem ridiculous lol

Anyway like Secretly Pretentious said its a killer workout and you feel so relaxed afterwards.

Oh and I'm 5'6 135lbs which is pretty tiny (smallest in my class) for a male grappler so anyone who is considering going and thinks they're too small...just go and try it


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah, BJJ is awesome. I started training it in march aswell, and I'm getting pretty good at it >


----------

